# Nexon (video game giant) Acquires Bitstamp



## CrunkLord420 (Apr 24, 2018)

https://www.newsbtc.com/2018/04/25/south-korean-gaming-giant-nexon-reported-acquired-bitstamp/ (https://archive.fo/Ibrdo)


> Europe’s oldest cryptocurrency exchange is on the block and it looks like Nexon is going to be the buyer according to unknown sources who spoke to Business Insider.
> 
> *Gaming Giant Bids On Crypto Exchange*
> South Korean based gaming behemoth Nexon is said to be acquiring Bitstamp, the worlds first cryptocurrency exchange for $350 million according to sources close to the deal. Though neither company involved will acknowledge or deny the sale Business Insider reported the story referencing anonymous insiders.
> ...


----------



## Un Platano (Apr 25, 2018)

Hopefully this doesn't begin a trend of evil geniuses hiding miners in grinding games.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Apr 25, 2018)

First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win


----------



## Tranhuviya (Apr 25, 2018)

Aren't Nexon the people who did that crappy Counterstrike spinoff?


----------



## c-no (Apr 26, 2018)

Tranhuviya said:


> Aren't Nexon the people who did that crappy Counterstrike spinoff?


Yes, they made one involving zombies. It's likely crappier than the mod for one of the other Counter Strike game that's played by Russians. One can only wait and see in how this will go for some gaming giant in buying cryptocurrency.


----------



## ___- (Apr 29, 2018)

Finally cryptocurrency will be used for micropayments. This was always Satoshi's true vision guys!


----------



## CephalopodEnthusiast (Apr 29, 2018)

Why is the CEO denying rumors of the acquisition?


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Apr 29, 2018)

CephalopodEnthusiast said:


> Why is the CEO denying rumors of the acquisition?


new article: https://www.newsbtc.com/2018/04/26/south-korean-games-firm-nexon-denies-bitstamp-acquisition/
to be fair the whole "look out for an announcement by us" is pretty standard fair for assuming a merger, and was misleading in this case.


----------



## CephalopodEnthusiast (May 1, 2018)

CrunkLord420 said:


> new article: https://www.newsbtc.com/2018/04/26/south-korean-games-firm-nexon-denies-bitstamp-acquisition/
> to be fair the whole "look out for an announcement by us" is pretty standard fair for assuming a merger, and was misleading in this case.



So they were just rumors? That makes more sense, I suppose. Thanks for the article.


----------



## Null (May 5, 2018)

Nexon is fucking awful and I expect nothing but failure.


----------



## Leo Bonhart (May 6, 2018)

Definitely not Nexon related (I both can and can't believe today's SquareEnix entrusted a Final Fantasy XI mobile port to them), but Iga's Castlevania-esque game which I backed on Kickstarter posted this on 1 April:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/iga/bloodstained-ritual-of-the-night/posts/2150907

Maybe it wasn't too far-fetched of a April Fool's joke after all.


----------

